# A pretty variation of the "Five-Hour-Sweater"



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

Here is a link I ran across when I searched "five hour" on Ravelry:
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/five-hour-baby-jacket-franklin-variation
Check out the projects too!


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

I really like that, but can't figure out how to save the pattern. Any suggestions? It says free, but I'm even will to pay if necessary.


----------



## jasknits (Mar 3, 2015)

I clicked on the "pattern is free" at the bottom of the description of the gauge, materials, etc and got to the pattern. You have to scroll down past his intro info. The pattern is text, not a pdf. If there id a pdf, I didn't go far enough to see it. Just copy and paste the text into a Word file and save it.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Or use Print Friendly, the best app ever for saving trees!


jasknits said:


> I clicked on the "pattern is free" at the bottom of the description of the gauge, materials, etc and got to the pattern. You have to scroll down past his intro info. The pattern is text, not a pdf. If there id a pdf, I didn't go far enough to see it. Just copy and paste the text into a Word file and save it.


----------



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

Celt Knitter said:


> Or use Print Friendly, the best app ever for saving trees!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## LovesK2P2 (Oct 12, 2016)

Link to print friendly https://www.printfriendly.com/


----------



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

Thank you for posting the "print friendly" link.


LovesK2P2 said:


> Link to print friendly https://www.printfriendly.com/


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## klmc (Dec 21, 2015)

Thank you for the pattern link


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

ngriff said:


> I really like that, but can't figure out how to save the pattern. Any suggestions? It says free, but I'm even will to pay if necessary.


You click on the link and it will take you to the pattern page.
You will need to copy and paste into a document the relevent parts.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

I prefer the original.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/quickie-5-hour-baby-sweater
https://www.themakeyourownzone.com/another-5-hour-baby-sweater-knit-pattern/

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/5-hour-baby-sweater


----------



## jeanpf (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks for the links❣


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I added to my library. The 5 hour sweater certainly took me a lot longer than 5 hours to do. I will try this. Thanks for the print friendly link, Don't have the desire to read 3 pages to get to the pattern, LOL ♥


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

babsbarb said:


> .....Don't have the desire to read 3 pages to get to the pattern, LOL ♥


There is something called the scroll wheel LOL
Just scroll past all of it until you get to the materials listing -- that is the start of the pattern


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

So pretty, thank you for the link.


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

I managed to print both versions and look forward to making it.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Very nice pattern.. will save.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

5 Hour sounds like an easy knit...We have a great granddaughter due in May...that should give me enough time to knit this one... :sm01:


----------



## 6M2Creations (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the link. I've saved it to my library.


----------



## WCMJerseyGirl (Jan 15, 2019)

Thanks for the link. The embroidery really "makes" it.


----------



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

It sure does!


WCMJerseyGirl said:


> Thanks for the link. The embroidery really "makes" it.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Adorable baby sweater ????


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

Thank you saved it in my favorites


----------

